
Diversity in tech – why it matters and what we are doing about it - tlancaster
https://protonmail.com/blog/diversity-in-tech-why-it-matters/
======
tlancaster
The interesting part here is the overt message that they simply want a larger
hiring pool in order to drive down wages.

Also interesting is that the super secure "Swiss location" is not really Swiss
then.

